# Hocking River 6/18 Fish everywhere



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well finally got to wade from Whites Mill to the Stimson bridge, and boy im glad we did . We started in at 2 pm and got there at 830pm . in 6 1/2 hours four of us caught 162 fish , most being sauger/saugeye. most of the fish were caught on a green twister tail, the biggest two fish I caught were a 6# saugeye just below the Convo and a 8#drum it was caught about 50 yards after the golf cart bridge. I lost another saugeye that was bigger than the 6#. All in all i was a great day , a lil burntbut man did we have FUN!!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sounds like a fun day of fishing!


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a great day! 

I've been wading that area as well lately. Caught 2 spotted bass on consecutive days over 2lbs. Plenty of other fish.. Let's let this be our little secret though n let all those other 8 thousand people be content fighting eachother for space at the mill (which I never though was THAT good of fishing anyway)! Hopefully pressure will let up now that school has let out. Maybe not though - I went on a walk on the bike path last thurs and counted 17 people down there. Hocking/whites mill has become infested! Infested with gar (they seem to be everywhere this year) and some questionable fisherman (just some, not all - clearly).


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yanks, I know what you mean when you say the Gar are EVERYWHERE! I must of seen prolly 20 today . what did you catch your spots on the other day??


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow! That is a lot of fish!


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I went down to the Mill on Friday for the first time in a long while and found it hard to fish with all the weeds on shore, you really do need to wade to fish there with jigs or lures of any sort right now!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow!!! That is one heck of a day of fishing. I'll be hitting the Hocking tomorrow evening with a buddy. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> what did you catch your spots on the other day??


Lol!!! For all the lurkers already around here I don't feel comfortable sharing that in a public forum. PM me if you're really interested. 

I went down towards the mill today and waded out to the island to once again see 5-7 people shouldering up to eachother fishing the shore, lol. What pissed me off though was when I got to the end of the island and found that the (edit) hillbilly catfisherman that had recently been there left all of their trash. So whoever left all the bud cans/ dr.pepper bottles/ n all the other crap thanks for reinforcing my view of your worthless lives. If anyone sees these 'people' littering please call them in. They ruin it for those of us who actually care. End rant. 

As for the fish.. managed 6 smallies, biggest was 14-15in. Few spots and plenty of sauger.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> Well finally got to wade from Whites Mill to the Stimson bridge, and boy im glad we did . We started in at 2 pm and got there at 830pm . in 6 1/2 hours four of us caught 162 fish , most being sauger/saugeye. most of the fish were caught on a green twister tail, the biggest two fish I caught were a 6# saugeye just below the Convo and a 8#drum it was caught about 50 yards after the golf cart bridge. I lost another saugeye that was bigger than the 6#. All in all i was a great day , a lil burntbut man did we have FUN!!!


Could you please (pm) me directions to Whites Mills i want to get my buddie into some saugeye's.I will be working in southern Ohio thurs and fri thanks,and if you don't want to that's ok i understand


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Brian , I will gladly give you directions if you tell me what part of southern Ohio you will be coming from, I need your starting point.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I will be on 77 heading south to WV,or i can go 33 east i can plan my trip either direction,i have towers on both roads i have to work on and Thank's


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> Brian , I will gladly give you directions if you tell me what part of southern Ohio you will be coming from, I need your starting point.


This fall you'll have to come with me to North east Oh and ill show you some good steelie fishing


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats on the catches. I have fished that stretch for 20 some years and have always done well. Did you pick up the trash the "hillbilly catfisherman" left behind or just go on fishing and leave it?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Brian , I tried sending you a P.M and it said you didnt allow them , u might wanna check your profile or give me your E-Mail addy.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

HRCats, I also pick it up , another thing I cant stand is the 1 million feet of old line they throw in the river and i get hooked on. the other day when we waded we came home with 17 big gobs of line also to go with the fish .


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> Brian , I tried sending you a P.M and it said you didnt allow them , u might wanna check your profile or give me your E-Mail addy.


Ok you should be able to send it now


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

absolutely nothing worse than getting snagged on fishing line. Almost impossible to get to get out off and see as how half of those hillybillies buy thousand pound spiderwire, I always lose.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Brian , will you becoming down 33 east from columbus??


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was out last night with a buddy and pulled in about 35 fish. About 32 of them were saugeye/suager. I did manage a 12 inch spot and largemouth on a bitsy minnow. I'm going to hit a new spot on Thursday away from campus and pressure!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> Brian , will you becoming down 33 east from columbus??



Got your email Thank you and yes ill be coming from Columbus .Ill let you know when i come down maybe we can meet up


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Brian,when your coming down 33 I forgot that there will be 2 exits for 682 you want the second one , it will be prolly 7-8 miles from the first one , I cant remember what exit it is but im giong to the river today so ill get the actual exit #


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Everytime i fish the hocking i come out with at least a kroger sack of trash that has been left behind. Doesn't mean it was a "hillbilly" that left it tho. No matter what you do or where you go there is always someone that has been there before that might just spoil it for the rest of us that want to take care of our surroundings so that others might enjoy it later on.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Brian, The exit you want to take is exit 17 , it will say 682 Athens


----------



## Slip-Bobber (Jun 22, 2006)

i agree there is alot of line and snags and belive me im usally the one that is in it  but when i aint in the line and the snags im haveing a great time catching fish and about the trip from the mill to stimpson it was a fun day wasnt it. we did tear up the fish but i do tell u what, RiverWader is a fishing Master :B


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Im heading down wensday, I couldn't get out last week to much work.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Brian , went down today and the fishing was a lil slow , only caught 14 and no size, Headed back down tomr with some live bait, try and stip em up . Good luck wed.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Riverwader, was that you down by the hospital about 10 or so? I was running auto parts for my temp job and noticed somebody fishing and wading for at least an hour.


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

oufisherman said:


> Hey Riverwader, was that you down by the hospital about 10 or so? I was running auto parts for my temp job and noticed somebody fishing and wading for at least an hour.


I thought that was you OU..just saw a white hat and tan vest. Hmm.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Yanks, wasn't me (but wish it was)!! I'm gonna try to hit another small stream tonight!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

OU, Nope wasnt me , I didnt get there till about 430 , was the only one there . I'm gettin ready to head back down in a few hours hopefully the fish are hittin a lil better.


----------

